# Welcome & My HO Layout



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi. I just became a member yesterday and I would like to introduce myself. My name is Tom. I live in Northeast Ohio. I have a large O Scale Layout, but wanted to join this forum for me and my sisters HO Layout we have. The top photo was taken back on Sunday March 22nd, 2015. 2nd photo is the other half of the layout taken back on Sunday January 10th, 2016. And the 3rd bottom photo from this past Wednesday October 5th, 2016 is of the expanding of the layout were in the process of doing. Anyway, as you can see, I'm looking for track. Here are the pieces I'm looking for.

19 pieces of Right #4. 
17 pieces of Left #4. 
2 pieces of #6 Right switch. 
5 pieces of 90 degree crossovers. 
1 piece of #4 triple y switch. 
50 to 60 terminal sections. 
25 to 30 pieces of 36" Flex Track. 

Anyway, I thought I would share the layout. I'll keep the progress going of each part I add or my sister add's to it.
For the pieces of HO Track I need listed above, you can contact me by my email: [email protected]


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Quite a setup you have there, Tom! 
Welcome to the forum. 
You do need to be more specific about the track you're needing. Is it EZ track, what code, etc.
Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

time warp said:


> Quite a setup you have there, Tom!
> Welcome to the forum.
> You do need to be more specific about the track you're needing. Is it EZ track, what code, etc.
> Look forward to seeing more!


time warp, :smilie_daumenpos: Thank You very much for the compliment. As for the track, it could be Code 100 or 83. The track I'm using is regular Atlas Flex Track style. Not the EZ Style. The EZ I used when I first started building the layout. As for the size, it's basically an L shape. But once the outer loop is complete with track, the layout will be 37' x 11'. Eventually sometime I'll expand over more towards the east and north wall in the bottom photo. This layout is what I'm using of our previous 3 Rail Layout which from corner to corner diagonally was 57' x 41' x 26'. Anyway, I'll keep the photos coming and keep you updated. Right now this evening, I'm starting an inventory of all the Engines & Car I have. Once I get more track, more progress will be done. Me and my sister will start doing more scenery once the track is done in certain areas. Right now she's in the process of adding a christmas land. Also in the bottom photo is of the track so far I've got done on the east part of the layout. Also I haven't named my railroad yet, but that will eventually come. Also it's totally freelance. No drawings or computer images. Just did it in my head.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Here are all 15 Engines I have right now. Some work and some don't. I'll show all the cars later I also have later today or tomorrow.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Why so many terminal sections? It would be much easier to just solder feeder wires to the track.

My first inclination would be to direct you to a hobby shop. I'm guessing, though that you're looking for donations rather than buying.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Why so many terminal sections? It would be much easier to just solder feeder wires to the track.
> 
> My first inclination would be to direct you to a hobby shop. I'm guessing, though that you're looking for donations rather than buying.


What do you mean by donations? Yes, I'm looking to buy track. That's why I posted here about the pieces I need. Yes, maybe I will just solder the wire to the track. Only reason I mentioned that many is for each section between switches and crossovers need terminal sections. So maybe yes I will solder the wire, but I still need at least 25 to 30 for the Yard and Engine area I'm doing. But thanks for the insight on the solder. I may do that.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Off to a good start*

Cornerfield Hobby:

First off, congratulations! It looks to me like you are off to a good start. Your layout looks like a bigger and more ambitious version of the layouts most of us started with. There is nothing like building such a layout to teach you many basics. Laying track, wiring, and structures for example; all of which you have done. 
There are many approaches to this hobby, and each person chooses his/her own path. As you go on, and learn more facet's of model railroading, you may decide to change some things, or not.
 Many modelers are content with the type of layout you have, and elect to keep things as they are; and that's fine. Others may decide to route the track further from the table edge to prevent falling trains, or add low Plexiglass walls along the sides for that purpose. Some get into modeling a specific part of a real railroad as realistically as they can within the space and budget available. For example, I try to model a small part of the Milwaukee Road just south of Seattle Washington. Whatever you choose will be the right path for you. So welcome, and thank you for sharing your photos with us. 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

traction fan said:


> Cornerfield Hobby:
> 
> First off, congratulations! It looks to me like you are off to a good start. Your layout looks like a bigger and more ambitious version of the layouts most of us started with. There is nothing like building such a layout to teach you many basics. Laying track, wiring, and structures for example; all of which you have done.
> There are many approaches to this hobby, and each person chooses his/her own path. As you go on, and learn more facet's of model railroading, you may decide to change some things, or not.
> ...


Thank You Traction Fan :appl: Yes, I have a lot planned for this layout. Acctually today I went over to Hobby Town to look for 3 Atlas Selectors for the Yard I'm working on. Well while walking around, I seen this 3D puzzle that looks like the Sears Tower in Chicago (aka Willis Tower) and this evening I started putting it together. Once I finish it, I'll post though's pictures. I plan to have a city on the layout somewhere. Also the Crystler building I want to add as well. Anyway, thank you about the nice compliment. I'll post more pictures and keep you up to date on what the progress I do and my sister does to the layout. As for track, I'm still looking for though's pieces above and would like to buy them if anyone has them there willing to sell.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I apologize if my first reply sounded brusque. I violated the first rule of on-line forums: never post when you're in too much of a hurry to communicate clearly. Kind of a crappy welcome to the forums. Sorry about that.

My go-to supplier when the local hobby shop doesn't suffice is MB Klein, dba Model Train Stuff (www.modeltrainstuff.com). 

They will probably have everything you need except for the large quantity of terminal tracks. Tue volume on these isn't very high, because most people who want a lot of feeders use soldered wire feeders. Volume-wise, you might look at Wm K Walthers (www.walthers.com). They are the largest wholesaler in North America and tend to have rather high inventories, with the drawback that they always charge MSRP so as not to undercut their dealers.

You can also purchase so-called terminal joiners, which are simply track joiners with wires pre-soldered to them. Not sure which is more cost effective (of joiners vice track -- soldering your own is far cheaper if you have the equipment), but soldering your own or using terminal joiners has the advantage of having a much more realistic appearance.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I apologize if my first reply sounded brusque. I violated the first rule of on-line forums: never post when you're in too much of a hurry to communicate clearly. Kind of a crappy welcome to the forums. Sorry about that.
> 
> My go-to supplier when the local hobby shop doesn't suffice is MB Klein, dba Model Train Stuff (www.modeltrainstuff.com).
> 
> ...


Thank You CTValleyRR. I did see that Model Train Stuff website. They sure do have a lot of stuff. I'll check more out later. But thanks regarding the website.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's what I've been doing instead of terminal tracks.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> Here's what I've been doing instead of terminal tracks.


Thank You Jim. You helped me out a lot. I have decided that I will go with that direction of soldering the way you did them on the joiners. As for the Terminal Sections, I'll use them on the main yard. But I thought I would share 9 photos I took this evening. As you can see I've done a lot within 2 days. Today I got Speaker wire from Home Depot. Also put up a wall with Star Night Sky paper. Also put together and finished the Willis / Sears Tower. Also got some Selectors yesterday. Also added wire and On / Off power to the back track against the backdrop. My sister has plans for the scenery and city. I'll keep this topic going. Whenever I add something new or do something more to the layout, I'll post.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

LOL! I bought a LONG TON of those wired joiners (HO code 100) and have not used one yet! Have not NEEDED them so far. Anybody within driving distance can have a full pack (1 dozen pairs) in trade for any DECENT roller with metal wheels. I'll part with 3-4 packs, PM me, we'll work something out. I overbought insulated joins of the same caliber and will part with a pack or two of those as well.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Well it's been 5 days since I've updated anything. Within the past 3 to 4 days I have worked on the layout. My sister has helped to. I painted the work bench for a control panel of the track layout for 2 sections. Also started the eastern half of the expansion of painting green. And as of this morning I ran out of green. Also moved all the freight cars down more so when we start the track on the expansion part, I now can have excess to everywhere. Also I did get in contact with someone and I'm going to be getting a lot of switches and track and hope that it completes all the track. Anyway, that's so far how far I've gotten since Monday. As of right now, not much will be done until the track arrives. I might add more selectors. Anyway, I hope you like how I keep updating with more progress.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a fantastic yard you are building on your layout.
I can see very enjoyable switching sessions.

I'd like to suggest that you consider Diode Matrix
controls for your yard turnouts. It sounds complex
and expensive, but it is neither.

On the other hand it makes your switching operations
so much easier and less error prone.

The way it works:

Let's say you have a cut of cars you want to spot
on, say, track 4. You press a single button in
your turnout control panel and all points in the
route to track 4 are set to clear. Then you want
to pick up a car from track 6. Push the single
button in track 6 and again, all points in the
route are set.

The wiring is simple. You have several barrier
strip terminals under your control panel. The
various turnout motor wires are connected to
these. Then you run a diode from the track 4
turnout divert terminal to the track 3 turnout straight.
terminal. Other diodes continue in that manner.

You can get a package of diodes at Radio Shack
for less than 5.00.

You would want a capacitor discharge unit to
power your turnout motors safely. One can 
be built easily or they are available commercially.

I see that you have a reverse loop and wye
combination in the top left and another reverse
loop in the top right.

You might want to look at the Digitrax PM 42
quad power manager. You can use 2 of it's
units to control your 2 reverse loops. The other
two can be used a circuit breakers for certain
sections of your layout.

Don


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

DonR said:


> That is a fantastic yard you are building on your layout.
> I can see very enjoyable switching sessions.
> 
> I'd like to suggest that you consider Diode Matrix
> ...


Thank You Don. I might check that out. Anyway, to tell people, the way I'm going to be be having an On / Off power switch for where I park engines, I'm going to be using these https://www.menards.com/main/electr...4451146739-c-6324.htm?tid=2709055244154501631 I believe I already have 12 to 15 of them from my past O Scale Layout, but I'm going to glue them either to the work bench or to the front of the layout. Anyway, it's the cheapest On / Off power switch and it's very easy. Me and my sister are not worried about how the switches look as I will paint them to the color I use for the border. Anyway, thanks to all who has replied.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Just to keep everyone up to date. I have been working on the layout quite bit. First off, I removed the 2 reverse loops. The reason why I did this is because me and my sister were not thinking of when you do a reverse loop you have to get that Atlas Controller. So we also decided that what would we do with the one reverse loop roadbed. Well I removed the 2 areas where the switch was going to go and the reverse loop that was on the western part of the expansion I moved both sets of tracks and joined them together and now that track is like a long siding. As for the eastern part reverse loop, that is gone. But I decided what about a 4 track passenger yard. So that's what I put down to the eastern part, 4 roadbed sections so then we have a 4 track passenger yard. Also, we went over to Menards and I picked up 10 of though's light switches. I already had 15 of them. I bought 10 extra and I'm going to be using 5 to 6 of the 10 I bought. Also I purchased the HO Menards Dakota Factory. I bought the 4.5v plug adapter and power pack. I got home and we tried it out and one led light on the side already burned out. The Sherwin Williams sign blinks and looks great. I'll be taking more pictures this evening to show you the progress I've talked about. Sometime maybe by the end of this week or beginning of next week, I'm going to be getting HO Track in the mail.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Since Monday, I haven't worked on much outside painting the light switches. Adding power to the S Siding this evening. So this evening I took more photos as you can see below. You can see the reverse loop removed and I'm going to use the one as a siding. Also purchase the Dakota Factory by Menards.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Another photo. Having a problem that it won't allow me to upload multiple photos at one time.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Photo 3 of 13.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Photo 4 of 13.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Photo 5 of 13.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Photo 6 of 13.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Photo 7 of 13. I'll have 8 to 13 tomorrow.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

wow. thats gonna be a TON of switches haha


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> wow. thats gonna be a TON of switches haha


Jim your right, but from looking I think I'm going with the idea I got off of the OGR Forum - http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/...ut--update-4913-helix-done-in-54-days?page=13 Which the photos he posts are From July 1st, 2015 - 7/1/15 as you can see how he makes manual switch machines. I might not do the same thing, but something similar for the Engine Yard area. But thanks regarding the switches. Yes, it's going to be a lot of fun. And no I don't mean that in a bad way, my sister loves the idea. Anyway here's 8 of 13 from yesterday evening.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

9 of 13.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

10 of 13.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

11 of 13.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

12 of 13.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Final photo 13 of 13. Now I have to go to work. I'll be back after 6PM to respond to anyone else's questions. Now all I have to do is wait for the track and maybe find more green paint. Then after though's 2, then buildings and scenery can start. Can't wait to start the rest of the track. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I had some friends that lived in Chagrin Falls, neatly notched out of Geauga County! And yes its nice that the Indians are in the WS! Now it the Cubs can make it!


----------



## DaveCo (Nov 9, 2015)

Really nice looking layout! It's nice to see such a big expansion.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Well I haven't updated since last Thursday Oct 20th. Well what I have done is, I finished repainting the layout. I've started on the track and wiring the track as I've got new track in. Also got rid of the area of where the engine yards were because it was making it harder for my sister to reach them and she's just really interested in running trains. But so far this is what I've done. I'll post another update sometime next week.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Your last picture:










shows what appears to be some very sharp curves. Especially the "S" curves through the middle of the layout. Have you checked what the radius is of those curves? They may be too sharp to run your trains on.

Mark


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Your last picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark, your right about that. I was acctually going to leave that as a surprise, but since you ask, that roadbed that's sharp, my sister decided she wants to have a Trolley. So though's sharp S Curves as going to be for the trolley line that goes from the outside of town or near the future Christmas Land into the future city. And as a matter of fact, today I purchased another city building, the CubicFun 3D Puzzle, Burj Al Arab - the worlds tallest hotel. The dimensions it says it's going to be are 23.6" tall and the base is 16.3" x 10.8". But thanks Mark for pointing out though's sharp S's.


----------



## Corner Field Hobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Well, it's almost been a whole month since I last posted. Well since it's Thanksgiving, I thought I would post the progress. Well since the last time I posted which was back on Friday October 28th, 2016 you saw the progress. Well I took pictures this evening. As you can see, all the track is complete and it's wired up. Certain tracks have On / Off Switches. As you can see I also completed another 3D Cubic Fun Puzzle, the Burj Al Arab. It's 23 Inches tall up to the spear. Also another HO Menards - Power Plant - American Power & Light. My sister has been working on the Christmas Land. We picked up an animated accessory with that animated Christmas Town with Santa, Sleigh and his Reindeer flying above. It's really cool when operated. I'll post a video before Christmas of it. Only thing I'm still working on for any track work is one curve is acting up when cars go around that sometimes they derail. Also certain switches don't do well with other engines, but other engines do great. My Athearn Rio Grande GP30 is working great along with the Athearn VGN FM's. All I'm waiting on is some Caboose Industries HO Manual Switch Machine with lever. As for the #6 switches, I'm still looking for five #6 left hand manual switch machines that screw onto the side of the switch. Well anyway, have a very safe and HAPPY THANKSGIVING. I'll post again sometime between now and 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's going to be an interesting layout to say the least.
Have fun with it and keep us posted, a video would be great.

Magic


----------

